

The VC product is broken for 99% of founders and I want to fix it - inmygarage
http://www.sneakerheadvc.com/2011/07/05/vc-product-broken/

======
pedalpete
Though most entrepreneurs would have trouble faulting Phin's (I think that is
the authors name) feelings, I think it is up to the presenter to get the
listener (investor) interested.

Though we are looking for partners, we are selling our product. We are selling
ourselves. They are paying for a slice of the returns of what we are creating
and to be involved in an amazing business.

Should a VC be on time? Of course, everybody should, but that isn't reality.
Should they give you 100% of their attention, sure, but the onus is on us to
give them a show and sell the idea.

I've had 3 investor meetings regarding two different businesses, and have
never had the issue of the (2 VCs one angel) being distracted or feigning
interest. I didn't raise funds either, so it wasn't that the businesses were
completely infallible, but I suspect it was presented in a way that I suspect
was intriguing enough that I had their full attention.

------
rdl
Every bad VC behavior I've seen to date has been from third or lower tier VCs
(either horrible zombie funds, or funds which are only coinvestors on deals).
(Luckily, I only took those meetings out of social obligation, not because I
was raising money at the time)

Top tier VCs and angels, at least from my experience so far, have been
incredibly professional and valuable.

If you don't have access to inside information on the VCs, I'd suggest trying
thefunded.com. One of the advantages of bringing in a top-tier angel (SV
Angel, a domain expert in your field, YC, etc.) is that they will help you
identify good investors for later rounds.

